# Email Campaign



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

I believe its time to move the discussions on IBS to a more public forum - T.V. I'm asking everyone on this BB to email Oprah on April 30th and request her to do a show on IBS. You can contact her at : oprah.com###oprah.com.Tell her why its important to discuss IBS. Remember April 30th.Chris


----------

